# Un poco de miraflores y san isidro



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

estuve buscando mi thread del malecon para ya convertirlo en uno de miraflores, pero lo desaparecieron creo hno: bueno aca les dejo unas fotos de mi caminata nocturna de miraflores a san isidro, espero que les guste









en espinar donde esta c'est si bon, plumas, la canasteria, pasquale hnos, pizzanova, etc... 

















el edificio que era de royal & sun alliance y ahora es Rimac

















el edificio de la representacion de la union europea en el peru

ahora el ovalo mas movido comercialmente de lima, a mi parecer, el ovalo gutierrez









nuestro querido wong, este fue uno de los primeros, aun recuerdo cuando tenia el balcon y un gran retiro y era la mitad de lo que es ahora

















la iglesia del maria reina, el hito del ovalo

































el complejo de cineplanet, crisol incluido, y los restaurantes de los alrededores , friday's, bohemia bembos, mc donald's 









mirando hacia el edificio de epoca y el starbuck's, el paño del estacionamiento de wong deberian convertirlo en algo pronto, asi vacio no va con el ovalo, quiza metan ahi algun emprendimiento de wong tipo casas & cosas









una vista del mc y el mc cafe y a su lado el bembos 









el arcangel san miguel, por eso se llama el pueblo de san miguel de miraflores 

ahora yendo por cavenecia, disculpen las fotos movidas no tenia tripode hno:








la nueva tienda de alfa romeo 









los restaurantes danica y la forquilla

ahora llegando al cruce de dasso, con tudela y varela
















el repsol de camino real mirando un poco de dasso y esa escultura con pileta... no me gusta mucho en serio y ademas fue carisima...

















ya casi llegando al parque roosevelt, quedo simpaticon al final dasso









el parque roosevelt desde alvarex calderon









la tienda de ermenegildo zegna en los bajos del edificio de klm









esta es una galeria de arte que esta en camino real, no me acuerdo el nombre, pero es de un argentino que maneja otra en miami y al lado la tienda reebok

























la plaza union europea y unos edificios de oficinas

















la piedra de saywite, en pezet con camino real









un poco de camino real, mirando al royal park sofitel

















































unas cuantas ya vistas pero de dia ahora y ya no salen movidas :lol:

y bueno estas son unas de malecon cisneros que queria agregar pero no ubico mi thread hno:


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

bonito ovalo gutierrez y alrededores


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

bravaxas tus fotos brother


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos y sin duda alguna las q mas me gustaron fueron las ultimas :cheers:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Gracias por el aporte! Miraflores y San Isidro siempre se ven bien, sobretodo por la zona del óvalo Gutierrez y la costa verde.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buen trhead :banana: algunas estan medio moviditas =P pero estan lindas :banana: ese Maccafe del ov Gutierrez es un lugar que ya no vere de la misma manera XD


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Muchas gracias! que bien se ve de noche todo.


----------



## Arturop (Nov 12, 2007)

Demasiado saciados de estos dos distritos.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Me gustaron tus fotos , Manuel_rs ! La iluminacion del edifico Rimac esta chevre !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Manuel me encantaron tus fotos de el òvalo.... chèveres..... tus fotos del malecón estàn maravillosas.... gracias!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué excelentes las fotos, Manuel...me gustaron mucho las del malecón, bellísimas.

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Cheveres las fotos. Estos distritos son muy fotogénicos de noche. Y se disfruta mucho recorriendo a pie estas zonas... 

Tengo algunas poquitas fotos de San Isidro de noche, me gustaría saber o en todo caso tener el consentimiento del autor, si las puedo colocar aqui...

saludos


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

muy buenas las fotos y el recorrido kay: 

los dueños de esta galería de arte son españoles:yes: la casa es bella, bella


----------



## Eduardogt (Nov 29, 2007)

buenas fotos, sobre todo esa foto con vista al mar, eso es unico en Lima

bakan.


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Bien bonito ver carros del a~o en las calles y no chatarras de porqueria.


----------

